# South FL



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, I'm taking a trip to Southwest FL soon. In fact I maybe relocating there. Anyone near the Ft. Myers area? I'll be there for a week and maybe we can get together? At the very least it would be nice to know there are other hobbyists in the area. 
Thanks


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I am 2 hours north of there in the st. pete area.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I hear there is a great place to eat mealworms and roaches in the area.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> I hear there is a great place to eat mealworms and roaches in the area.


LMAO!!! I could stay home and do that!!


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

I'm in Naples. You're going to love the humidity. Makes life much easier


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tampa here.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Ft. Myers here


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I am an hour up the road in the Sarasota/Bradenton area, also a great guy and breeder Mike Akana lives in Ft Myers......just realize you may be cavity searched to make sure your not smuggling Rich Fried into Florida


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I am currently in Port St. Lucie, but I will be back over in the St. Pete area at the end of December.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am a little north of tampa not really south FL but like most frog people I will travel ridiculously far for my frogs or some new frogs


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Starting to look like a good excuse for another Florida group meetup.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Reef_Haven said:


> Starting to look like a good excuse for another Florida group meetup.


This sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Lots of fun tropical horticulture in Florida!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm taking my trip to FL from Oct. 31st to Nov. 8th. I don't know that I'll have the time to meet up with anyone but I really do appreciate the offers. I am looking forward to the possibility of moving down there and being part of such a great frogging community. Looking forward to getting to know you all much better. 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## swampfoxjjr (Nov 13, 2007)

Jon,

For the record, the bug eatery is on the EAST side of the state. It is 10 minutes from my house...

Lots of good frog folks in Florida. Would be awesome to add you to that group!


----------

